# Ultimate ‘Lord of the Rings’ and ‘Hobbit’ Box Set Is a Dream for Tolkien Fans



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 18, 2016)

Did anyone else see this? It looks really nice (other than the Hobbit movies which blew in my opinion) and has a lot of really nice extras in it. The only issue, it's $800 which is insane! I mean I love LOTR (mostly the books) but I don't think I could stomach spending this much on PJ's movies.

Link


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 18, 2016)

That is a crazy price. If you're the kind of fan who would want this, you probably already own the extended editions of the movies.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 19, 2016)

$800 for six movies??? 

Not even the Star Wars box sets are this much!!!!!

This is high rate robbery!


----------



## Yalerd (Jan 9, 2018)

"A dream for Tolkien fans"....


----------



## octoburn (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone who already owns the six EE films, as I do, I will gladly build you the wooden stand for half the asking price of this set


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Feb 2, 2018)

Wow that does look nice but exceedingly over priced. Who can afford this? 

I heard on Instagram that the 4K edition is so much better. Better spend your money on that instead


----------



## octoburn (Feb 2, 2018)

steven Wu said:


> Wow that does look nice but exceedingly over priced. Who can afford this?
> 
> I heard on Instagram that the 4K edition is so much better. Better spend your money on that instead



I haven't seen it at that price anywhere, honestly. You can get it at walmart.com for less than $400. Still at least twice what I'd pay for it.


----------

